
Recurse Center switches to online-only until at least May - tosh
https://www.recurse.com/blog/152-RC-is-online-only-until-at-least-May
======
epoch_100
A silver lining: this is the perfect opportunity for anyone who wants to
attend RC but can’t pack up and move to NYC for three months.

------
optimaton
Isn’t the primary intent of having an offline place to cut off the distraction
and to make it feel like a retreat? How can that be accomplished online?

